# Skeeter



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

How's the ice at skeeter by 305 boat ramp can I get out there. Looking to go out this evening

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A friend of mine lives next to the lake,,,, He Said,
If you go ice fishing today,,,, YOU'LL HAVE TO GET THERE EARLY,,,
To find an open spot! 
He's never seen so many shanties.

Good Luck


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

My buddy went out and caught some of nice walleye by 305 yesterday


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Are the crappies biting at the southend at all?


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Got 15 slabs, threw back almost as many, all after dark last night.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Headin up there tomorrow, but taking my Berkley Anti-Skunk Juice :S with me.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Slow out there yesterday. Ended up with only 4 cigars off the cemetery before dark. Started off Lindas in the am with ALOT of lookers. Man that ice is NERVE RACKING!!!! Even @ 12in it was still crackin it up. Lake level???


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

I know it, I could hardly hear the vex! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JIG said:


> Slow out there yesterday. Ended up with only 4 cigars off the cemetery before dark. Started off Lindas in the am with ALOT of lookers. Man that ice is NERVE RACKING!!!! Even @ 12in it was still crackin it up. Lake level???


i find that relaxing, means it loves me


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Do we still have good ice at skeeter? Just wondering thinking about getting out tomorrow. Havent been able to get out last couple of weeks

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Was out yesterday from 305 ramp,Ice is like 14 inches and very nice. Didn't have much action on VIBES or minnows but my buddy did pretty good on wax worms n pinmins like 2-3 ft off bottom... We hole jumped many times,saw guys with tip ups and other hole jumpers...Going out Fri. gonna hit stump line in 12 ft of water.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Agree with Ramfan, there's a good 14 plus inches. A cousin and I went out there Monday evening, got set up, and started fishing around 5:30P. Spent eight hours testing the waters. Although the bite wasn't furious, we're satisfied with how well we did. Couldn't see anyone else out there after 10P. Was nice and relaxing just kicked back in the hub, lantern and heater going strong, and being toasty warm when the outside temp was -5 degrees. Not to mention, listening to the ice on the lake singing all night.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

I'm heading out to skeeter on saturday. A couple weeks ago I did pretty good on a break off 305. As we get closer to spring the north end usually heats up. That said, it doesn't exactly look like spring is about to set in! Has anyone been up north?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I am hoping to be back at Pymatuning Sat. off Manning area Crappies n Perch bite is pretty good...Also gonna hit up the dam area n try for eyes !


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Headed to skeeter later off 305 I will give update later

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

We were on the south end off 305 wed- Thursday hammered the Gills and Redears and a few Crappie. Depth was 15', they only wanted wax worms. Caught over a hundred keepers in 2 days, a few days before that caught 4 eyes, and a monster perch in 21 ' of water. Eyes were 16"- 21".


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Any luck to the guys that went out?


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

So, I fished the 11 to 21 foot break due west off 305 from 3pm to 8pm. Pretty slow. Ended up with 4 crappie and a couple gills. I wasn't marking many fish, even after dark. The night bite didn't really happen this time. I wonder if I should have gone to the buoy line?


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm headed there in the morning. Will report later.


----------

